# جدول دورات (ndt & cwi ), المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقي



## اشرف الطرشول (15 يناير 2013)

اقدم لكم مواعيد دورات ndt & cwi لعام 2013 في شركة القاهرة للتفتيش باشراف المهندس ابراهيم الدسوقي

*Training Plan 2013*


----------



## gadoo20042004 (9 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم

الله ينور يا بشمهندس

نيجى لسؤال المهم....اسعار الدورات و خصوصا cwi...اتمنى الرد فى اقصر وقت


----------



## اشرف الطرشول (12 فبراير 2013)

gadoo20042004 قال:


> السلام عليكم الله ينور يا بشمهندس نيجى لسؤال المهم....اسعار الدورات و خصوصا cwi...اتمنى الرد فى اقصر وقت


 اخي الكريم...بالنسبة ل cwi فالكورس ب3000 جنيه , والامتحان ب 900 دولار


----------



## gadoo20042004 (12 فبراير 2013)

شكراا على الرد...جزاك الله خيرااااااااا


----------

